# 0.1 Ohm Build on RX200



## Joseph (7/7/17)

Howzit guys,

I'm using a pretty old RX200, with a 0.1 ohm build at around 40w... I know they say regulated mods are safe... But I was just wondering is it really safe to continuously vape 0.1 at 40w on my Reuleux RX200?

Also is there any danger in using 2 different coil builds on my deck (1 staple and 1 alien)? They ramp at slightly different speeds but I generally get a consistent vape.

Regards,
Joe


----------



## DoubleD (7/7/17)

why so low though? Regulated mods dont need low builds (or fancy huge ass coils for that matter lol)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (7/7/17)

It would depend on your batteries. If they have a max amp draw of 20A, you should be fine. If you feel the mod starting to warm up in your hands, then probably not a a good idea. Try steam-engine to do the calcs yourself and see where your desired build fits in with regards to safe battery use. But at 40W you should be well in the safe zone if you are using 20A batts like LG HG2, etc.

As to the different types of wires on the deck, my understanding is it is best to have as close to identical coils as possible in use at the same time. Having different types ( alien & staple ) will mean the electricity will go through the coils un-equally which might cause problems.

There is a thread on the forum somewhere that actually covers the myth that regulated mods are 'safe'. They are safer than mechs but are still dangerous if misused.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (7/7/17)

You should be fine as long as you have decent batteries. Your mod's specs below taken from - http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200/

"Resistance range: 0.05-1.5ohm for TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS mode

0.1-3.5ohm for VW mode"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joseph (7/7/17)

Thanks sooo much for the replies guys!

The reason I'm vaping low is because I ran out of coils and only had those 2 left (Reason for why they different); Just wanted to make sure I'm good for tonight, don't want to damage my batteries... and will build cheapies tonight or go buy some new ones tomorrow.

And thanks so much for your informative post craigb! Perfect thank you! Mod isn't getting warm at all...

Thanks DoubleD  was struggeling to find anything I understood and even though it said it can do 0.1, was just concerned about how safe it actually is.

Thanks again guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (7/7/17)

Yup it's 100%(or there aboutsish) safe on a regulated mod. The problem with the batteries is the continuous discharge that makes it go pop, a regulated device with a build that low won't continuously discharge but rather pulse quickly which gives the battery chemistry a break, the better the chipset the better it handles this. 

The yihi chip can go as low as 0.05 if I recall correctly and does it quite well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (7/7/17)

Joseph said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> I'm using a pretty old RX200, with a 0.1 ohm build at around 40w... I know they say regulated mods are safe... But I was just wondering is it really safe to continuously vape 0.1 at 40w on my Reuleux RX200?
> 
> ...


Can't you just go single coil til you have more wire?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

